# 'Virgin birth' method promises ethical stem cells



## scifimoth (Jun 6, 2003)

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99993654

Thoughts, complaints, suggestions? LOL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2003)

Hm, I don;t remember reading that story. But frankly, biology topics are the ones I normally read last (space and particlae physics first  ). and at the moment the kids have usually either ripped it to shreds or hidden it somewhere obscure before I've finished reading it. 

But that is an interesting article - shame I missed it, so thanks for brining it up properly. Especially interesting as it seems to circumvent the more direct ethical objections. However, I suspect that if it were widely used then indirect ethical objections would arise. Interesting about the surface proteins issue as well.


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 7, 2003)

I lllooovvvveeee biology...I live and breathe biological anthropology  ;D
Yes, you are absolutely right...people find ways to object to just about everything. Even if it seems perfect someone somewhere will keep looking till they find something that bothers them. It's human nature I think.


----------

